# Do you ever brush your teeth and pee/poo at the same time?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

^^

Like if you are in a hurry in the morning.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I sit on the toilet backwards while I'm doing it so I have a place to rest my elbows.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Er...no


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hell no. That's just wrong lol


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I take a shower and brush my teeth simultaneously about several times a week.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

no, never thought about it


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Never during a bowel movement. But yeah, sometimes when I really need to pee. 
I'll one hand that sh*t like a boss.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wat. I'd rather be late.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah I have done it before in the mornings, I don't think there is anything wrong or gross about it, unless you are half asleep and put the tooth brush in your butt by mistake


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> I sit on the toilet backwards while I'm doing it so I have a place to rest my elbows.


10/10 post right here ladies & gentlemen


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

No, never :flush


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

successful said:


> 10/10 post right here ladies & gentlemen


:ditto

This is better than the ugly threads.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> I sit on the toilet backwards while I'm doing it so I have a place to rest my elbows.


Made my day


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hell no. Ew. Just.... ew.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

No, I can't even brush my teeth unless the toilet seat(and the lid) is down.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I wonder what the 'other' option was


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

LOl I thought this would have been made by a guy since I know a lot of guys that do.

I don't though...Oh god no.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

successful said:


>


My sentiments exactly. My answer is no, those of you who can and do commit to this act are both creative and highly tolerant of contradicting smells.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I often do this, sometimes I will have my breakfast too. Rice Crispies and orange juice (from concentrate).


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

What the.....


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

lol @ all the gifs. I get undressed while brushing my teeth, but that's the most multitasking I can do with that.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Disgust.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

what is wrong with you?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Usually it's just peeing but occasionally I will sit down find that I have to take a dump too. Rather hard to concentrate on both at the same time.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Usually it's just peeing but occasionally I will sit down find that I have to take a dump too. Rather hard to concentrate on both at the same time.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

can't say I have but it makes perfect sense


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

What a random question to ask?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:no


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Bathroom and toilet are different rooms over here, so that wouldn't really save me much time.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

I admit, it does seem efficient, but no...


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Women make the time up by putting on their make-up on the train. Has anyone else noticed women doing this?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> Women make the time up by putting on their make-up on the train. Has anyone else noticed women doing this?


I've noticed them doing this while going 100 on the freeway.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

I've done it like once or twice when I was in a hurry


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No, it would be hard to control while peeing.


----------

